

Building a Voight-Kampff Test with Bayes Factor - Homunculiheaded
http://www.countbayesie.com/blog/2015/2/27/building-a-bayesian-voight-kampff-test

======
yellowapple
Now we just need some actual replicants and a little bit more smog in SoCal
and we'll be all set!

~~~
brightsize
The Blade Runner world must look like a utopia rather than a dystopia to
Californians these days. All that rain.

~~~
yellowapple
Amen to that. Nowadays I'd have zero use for a glowing umbrella.

